# 2011 Outback Factory Rally



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

*2011 Outback Factory Rally*​*Eby's Pines Campground*​*July 1-11, 2011*​*[hr]*​*








*​*[hr]*​*
*​*Rally Master: *H2OSprayer​*
*​*Reservations:* Please contact *Chris* at Eby's Pines - *1-574-848-4583*. Let Chris know you are with the Outback Group.​*
*​*C**ancellation:* Should you place a hold on your site now, pay your deposit after the first of the year, and need to cancel your reservation, you will only be charged a $10.00 cancellation fee as long as you cancel one week prior to your reservation start date.​​For more information on attending this rally, click here, to be taken to the rally thread.​​​


----------

